# New Zealand - Rodney District - Tapora



## vonnagy (Apr 9, 2004)

*Whats There:*
This was quite a find for me, just took a mindless roadtrip up north on Highway 16, took the turn at Port Albert and wala! a really cool place! There is an small community toward the end there that has made a garden of artifacts that has washed up on the shore. Kinda of reminds of howard finster's paradise gardens! Ok, so i may not be the typical nz destination but getting there is a beautiful journey

*Getting there.*
Take Highway 16 up from Auckland about 65k's north of Helensville is a turnoff off for Port Albert, go there, Keep going straight and follow the signs to Tapora about 25k's until you see Journey's End Road (Now thats cool name for a Road, eh?). Go back on Burma Road for some really spectacular view of the worlds largest natural harbour.  

*Pictures: *
Part of the 'Geratric Garden' 





The Bayview





*Other notes: *

Drive slow, gravel road and maniac drivers abound!


----------



## markc (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds like a cool place! I like the second pic a lot. There's something about the light that you've captured that really appeals to me. If it were me, I'd crop it closer to square. The horizon and the water/sand line each fall on a third division that way, and it makes it a really strong image for me. I don't think you lose much by cropping out the lower half of the log, as it's just a continuation of what's at the top.


----------

